# Bundesliga 2012/2013



## Livestrong (11 Agosto 2012)

Il campionato più pazzo del mondo


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

per ora Eintracht solo in vetta  
oggi il Bayern contro lo Stoccarda


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

Wolfsburg - Hannover 0-4

spettacolo nel derby, mai vista una partita del genere dei Roten in trasferta... ritmo infernale dal 1': arati Diego, Olic e compagnia bella!


----------



## devil boss (2 Settembre 2012)

Grazie molte a Sky per non aver preso i diritti di Bundesliga e Liga.

Comunque quest'anno la grande favorita è il Bayern Monaco, si è rinforzato parecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

il bayern ne ha fatti 6 allo stoccarda!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Settembre 2012)

*Wolfsburg - Hannover 96 0-4 Highlights*






  non credo vedrò niente del genere nelle partite del Milan quest'anno


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2012)

Nemmeno la Bundesliga ha Sky quest'anno??? 

Ma che palle....dovrò parlare con mio padre e rivedere l'abbonamento Sky, devono regalarmi qualcosa o non lo faccio!


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hanno tolto anche la Budens, oltre a Mondo Gol che era la trasmissione numero uno.

Scandalosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Hanno tolto anche la Budens, oltre a Mondo Gol che era la trasmissione numero uno.
> 
> Scandalosi.


Non fanno più nemmeno Mondo Gol??????!!! Ma sono impazziti?


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

No niente non c'è piu su Internet non trovo nemmeno un articolo che spiega le motivazioni..


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> No niente non c'è piu su Internet non trovo nemmeno un articolo che spiega le motivazioni..


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Cioe' sky aumenta di 2 euro gli abbonamenti a Settembre nonostante ci sia oramai d'interessante solo la premier???A questo punto vale farsi premium,almeno risparmio un bel po'!


----------



## sheva90 (4 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe io non lo tolgo giusto per SSport24 che è tanta roba, poi wrestling e tennis...

ma il calcio ora fa ******


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

La Liga non l'ha presa perchè gli han chiesto il doppio di soldi per i diritti.

Io mi accontento, ho tutta la A, tutta la Champions, l'Europa League e la Premier, sicuramente prenderanno le partite di Barca e Real e la Bundes la si può vedere comunque, su eurosport.


----------



## sheva90 (5 Settembre 2012)

Su Eurosport? Ma in diretta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> La Liga non l'ha presa perchè gli han chiesto il doppio di soldi per i diritti.
> 
> Io mi accontento, ho tutta la A, tutta la Champions, l'Europa League e la Premier, sicuramente prenderanno le partite di Barca e Real e la Bundes la si può vedere comunque, su eurosport.



Su Eurosport? Ma non la oscurano la Bundes?


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2012)

Certo che chiedere il doppio dei soldi per vedere l'andata al Nou Camp e il ritorno al Bernabeu nell'arco di nove mesi è veramente ignobile.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Vabbe io non lo tolgo giusto per SSport24 che è tanta roba, poi wrestling e tennis...
> 
> ma il calcio ora fa ******


Esatto, stessi gusti  Però non avere la Bundes e Liga...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> La Liga non l'ha presa perchè gli han chiesto il doppio di soldi per i diritti.
> 
> Io mi accontento, ho tutta la A, tutta la Champions, l'Europa League e la Premier, sicuramente prenderanno le partite di Barca e Real e la Bundes la si può vedere comunque, su eurosport.


Si vede su Eurosport la Bundesliga?


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Rettifico, come detto da alcuni, la oscurano.

In fin dei conti comunque, è l'unica cosa di cui possiamo lamentarci, perchè è chiaro che se ti chiedono il doppio dei soldi, la Liga la lasci andare.

E da quel che so stan comunque trattando.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2012)

*Augsburg - Wolfsburg*

domani sera riprende il campionato con l'Augsburg ancora a zero punti che ospita il Wolfsburg (3 punti) 

la partita di cartello sarà
*BVB Dortmund - Bayer Leverkusen *che si giocherà sabato alle 15.30

AVVISO: se c'è qualcuno appassionato di Bundes che vuole fare un Fantacalcio sul campionato tedesco, mi contatti pure con un messaggio privato


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Rettifico, come detto da alcuni, la oscurano.
> 
> In fin dei conti comunque, è l'unica cosa di cui possiamo lamentarci, perchè è chiaro che se ti chiedono il doppio dei soldi, la Liga la lasci andare.
> 
> E da quel che so stan comunque trattando.



Il doppio per la Liga?


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *domani sera riprende il campionato con l'Augsburg ancora a zero punti che ospita il Wolfsburg (3 punti) *
> 
> la partita di cartello sarà
> *BVB Dortmund - Bayer Leverkusen *che si giocherà sabato alle 15.30
> ...



Nuovo ruolo per Kjaer?


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

kjaer davanti la difesa?? si sono accorti pure loro quanto è scarso a difendere


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

*terza giornata*

Tutto facile per Bayern e Dortmund!

I bavaresi dominano col Mainz fin dai primi minuti e segnano con Mandzukic e Schweinsteiger, la partita rimane in bilico solo grazie a un rigore di Szalai, ma Kroos al 92' fissa il 3-1.

A Dortmund nessuno scampo per il Leverkusen: Hummels, Blazszykowski e Lewandowski brillano nel rotondo 3-0 del Borussia.

Cade invece il Gladbach in casa! La sorpresa Norimberga trova il doppio vantaggio nel primo tempo, il Borussia recupera fino al 2-2, ma subisce il colpo del ko (rete del 2-3 di Kiyotake)

Huszti fa volare l'Hannover. Dopo i 4 assist contro il Wolfsburg, 2 goal e 1 assist contro il Werder, il secondo goal in rovesciata al 93' regala la vittoria per 3-2. 

Anche lo Schalke sale a -2 vincendo sul campo del Furth.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Settembre 2012)

quest'anno col calcio delusioni a go go...milan da una parte,stoccarda dall'altra mamma mia...ci manca solo che i lakers vengono piallati da leflop e co.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Settembre 2012)

*Favolissima Eintracht, batte il quarto colpo!*
*Norimberga cede 1-2*

Neopromossa in vetta da sola! L'Eintracht di Francoforte vince anche a Norimberga nonostante due infortuni nei primissimi minuti della sfida e resta a punteggio pieno dopo quattro giornate. Apre le marcature al 25', sugli sviluppi di un corner, l'ex giocatore del Napoli *Erwin Hoffer*, entrato dalla panchina solo 4' prima. Il raddoppio al 60' per merito del giapponese *Takashi Inui*. Il Nurnberg riesce a riaprire il match a un quarto d'ora alla fine con *Polter* e assedia l'area della capolista fino alla fine senza riuscire ad agguantare il pari. 

Domani tocca al Bayern Monaco rispondere: i bavaresi saranno impegnati in un ostico match sul terreno dello Schalke 04.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2012)

*Dortmund sconfitto ad Amburgo: è a -5*
*Kroos e Muller trascinano il Bayern, 2-0 allo Schalke*






L'eroe della giornata è il coreano _*Son Heung Min *_che con una doppietta affonda il Borussia Dortmund, sconfitto ad Amburgo per 3-2 (inutili i due goal di Perisic). L'Amburgo era a zero punti e si risolleva dopo questa grande impresa. I campioni di Germania erano imbattuti dalla sesta giornata del campionato scorso (2-1 ad Hannover) e si ritrovano a -5 dalla vetta, dove il Bayern ha agganciato la sorpresa Eintracht. I vice campioni d'Europa escono vittoriosi da Gelsenkirchen: lo Schalke non incide e resiste solo un tempo, poi *Kroos *e *Muller* chiudono la pratica nel primo quarto d'ora della ripresa. 

Negli altri match della giornata, vince solo il *Mainz* che rifila nel primo tempo due reti all'Augsburg (Ivanschitz e Szalai). Pareggiano a reti bianche il Fortuna Dusseldorf (*Giefer* mantiene la porta inviolata per la quarta partita consecutiva) con il Friburgo. Finisce invece 1-1 a *Wolfsburg*: il team di Magath non si rialza dalla crisi e l'autorete di Pogatetz dopo 28' mette in salita il match con la matricola Greuther Furth, rimedierà Olic sul finire del primo tempo. 

Domani le ultime tre gare con protagoniste le squadre che giovedì sono state impegnate in Europa League (quattro pareggi). 
Interessante confronto tra Leverkusen e Moenchengladbach, lo Stoccarda è atteso a Brema, mentre l'Hoffenheim cercherà i primi punti dell'anno ospitando l'Hannover 96.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2012)

*Posticipi quarta giornata*

*Niedermeier salva lo Stoccarda
Show di Volland che affonda l'Hannover*






Rimane isolata al comando con 5 punti sul resto del campionato la coppia *Bayern-Eintracht*. L'unica squadra che poteva accorciare era l'Hannover, ma gli uomini di Slomka con una brutta prestazione hanno ceduto sul campo dell'Hoffenheim che conquista i primi tre punti del suo campionato. Il tour de force tra campionato ed Europa League si fa sentire per i Roten, che devono rinunciare ad Haggui, Andreasen e la stella Huszti (squalificato). L'Hannover ha inoltre il demerito di non riuscire a difendere il vantaggio acquisito al 26' per un'autorete di Delpierre, facendosi infilare dall'Hoffenheim neanche un minuto più tardi con una grande azione personale di Johnson. Le brutte notizie per Slomka proseguono con l'infortunio di Sobiech sul finire del primo tempo. E dopo l'intervallo l'Hannover non è più uscito dagli spogliatoi: l'Hoffenheim affonda il centrocampo confuso e sballato dai Roten e solo un grande Zieler con super parate tiene in piedi la partita fino all'80', quando mister *Babbel *fa il cambio decisivo, out Firmino e dentro *Kevin Volland* che diventa l'uomo del match: 82' primo pallone toccato, pennellata da sinistra perfetta sulla capoccia di Salihovic, Zieler respinge anche questa, ma solo dopo che la palla ha varcato la linea: 2-1. Al 92' ancora Volland con una azione personale semina tutta la difesa avversaria e sull'uscita di Zieler appoggia comodo comodo sul piede di Williams che a porta vuota chiude il confronto sul 3-1. Prima sconfitta dell'Hannover dopo una serie utile di 9 partite.

Nel frattempo a Brema, il Werder non riusciva a mantenere due reti di vantaggio. De Bruyne e Junuzovic avevano messo in discesa il match contro uno Stoccarda in crisi di risultati, ma gli ospiti si destano nella ripresa con Harnik (che poi si farà espellere nel finale di partita) e *Niedermeier* riesce a pareggiare a 9' dal triplice fischio.

Non ridono nemmeno Leverkusen e Gladbach, anche loro reduci dall'Europa League, che si spartiscono la posta con due reti nei primi 12'. A passare per primi sono gli ospiti in contropiede con Herrmann ben pescato da Arango (3'), ma il Bayer pareggia con una bordata di Kadlec dalla sinistra. La partita prosegue non proprio piacevole e solo un episodio può sbloccarla. Al 70' rigore per il Leverkusen: Schurrle va dal dischetto, ma colpisce il palo.


----------



## sheva90 (23 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno il piatto torna in Baviera...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2012)

*Bayern imprendibile! 3-0 e fuga...
Spettacolo a Francoforte, ma il Dortmund va a -7*






15 punti contro 8. Questo il bottino raccolto nelle prime cinque giornate da *Bayern Monaco *e *Borussia Dortmund*. Anche lo scorso anno i campioni in carica erano partiti a rilento per poi recuperare e sorpassare all'inizio del girone di ritorno. Ma quest'anno l'impresa si preannuncia ben più ardua, perchè Heynckes non sbaglia un colpo. Il cammino a punteggio pieno dei bavaresi prosegue in scioltezza (3-0) alle spese del *Wolfsburg*. Turnover con Luis Gustavo e Kroos in panchina e Muller (il migliore in questo inizio di stagione) addirittura in tribuna. Le assenze non si notano, Schweinsteiger colpisce un palo dopo 3' e sempre lui centra un altro legno al 18': il terzo tentativo è quello buono e al 24' Bastian, liberato sulla destra da Ribery insacca finalmente alle spalle di Benaglio. Nel secondo tempo sale in cattedra Mandzukic e realizza una doppietta, prima pescato in contropiede da Shaqiri e poi di testa su uno splendido cross al bacio di Lahm.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2012)

Succede di tutto a Francoforte. La neopromossa fino ad ora a punteggio pieno ospita il campioni del BVB. La gara comincia in discesa per il Dortmund che domina il primo tempo e passa in vantaggio con Piszczek lanciato da Hummels (24') e raddoppiano con Reus solo 4' più tardi. Il destino dell'Eintracht è tutt'altro che segnato: nel giro di 6' al rientro dell'intervallo, Aigner e Inui beffano per due volte la difesa meno battuta della scorsa stagione e pareggiano il conto. Gotze prende il posto di Reus e immediatamente riporta il Dortmund in vantaggio (54'), ma l'Eintracht impatta ancora con Anderson di testa su calcio d'angolo: è il 73' e il risultato non cambiera più. L'Eintracht rafforza il secondo posto a -2 dal Bayern. Dortmund a -7

Nelle altre due sfide della giornata, lo Schalke 04 sale al terzo posto devastando il Mainz per 3-0 (rigore di Farfan, Holtby e Pukki), mentre il Dusseldorf è quarto (con zero goal subiti in cinque gare) grazie al successo esterno sull'altra neopromossa Greuther Furth.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2012)

rosa del bayern di una completezza assurda,forse la più completa d'europa per varietà di giocatori e qualità...che invidia!


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2012)

La squadra per Pazzini 

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/bayern-vs-wolfsburg-20-mandzukic-mEv0tCzuYDiAUWjr

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/bayern-vs-wolfsburg-30-mandzukic-cFqCOoVuSiMCmL5q


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La squadra per Pazzini
> 
> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/bayern-vs-wolfsburg-20-mandzukic-mEv0tCzuYDiAUWjr
> 
> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/bayern-vs-wolfsburg-30-mandzukic-cFqCOoVuSiMCmL5q


Lo dissi, Pazzini nel Bayern segnerebbe a valanga.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Settembre 2012)

*Quinta giornata completa!*

*L'Hannover serve il poker e si riprende il terzo posto
Stoccarda a pezzi, 0-3 con l'Hoffenheim






*Il ritorno di *Szabolcs Huszti* dopo la squalifica coincide puntualmente con il ritorno al successo in campionato per l'Hannover 96. Il Norimberga veniva da quattro successi consecutivi in trasferta, ma era stata anche l'unica squadra contro cui i Roten avevano ottenuto 6 punti nel 2011-12. Partita in discesa dal 20' quando Huszti, ben servito da Schlaudraff a centro-area, ha la lucidità giusta per servire l'accorrente Stindl che insacca di sinistro. Per il raddoppio bisogna aspettare meno di 10', ancora lui, Huszti, ruba palla sul disimpegno avversario e va da solo verso Schafer, infilandolo con un cucchiaio al bacio sul secondo palo. La squadra di Slomka perde di nuovo Andreasen per infortunio, ma ritrova *Didier Ya Konan* che infila una doppietta nel secondo tempo, prima in contropiede e poi ancora su assist dell'imprendibile Huszti! Nel finale di gara il goal della bandiera del Norimberga firmato da Timothy Chandler.

L'Hannover aggancia lo Schalke al terzo posto con 10 punti. Riprende anche la marcia del *Bayer Leverkusen*, che passeggia ad Augsburg (1-3). Kiessling, Wollscheid e Schurrle vanno tutti a segno nel primo tempo, poi accorcerà Werner. Rimonta del *Werder Brema* a Friburgo: padroni di casa illusi dal centro di Schmid (36') ma al rientro dall'intervallo il team di Schaaf trova il pari con Akpala (47') e affonda con Hunt (59'). 

Sempre più giù lo Stoccarda, che cede il passo anche all'*Hoffenheim *con un secco 0-3. Usami fa scendere il silenzio nello stadio del VfB, sbloccando la gara dopo appena 5'. La gara per l'Hoffenheim si fa più semplice con il passare dei minuti e nel secondo tempo arrivano il raddoppio di Joselu e il colpo del k.o. di Johnson. Lo Stoccarda resta a 2 punti conquistati in 5 gare.

Dopo il successo contro il Dortmund, non riesce il secondo colpo invece all'Amburgo. In casa dell'altro Borussia, l'HSV va in vantaggio con *Van Der Vaart*, ma si fa raggiungere da Stranzl. L'Amburgo ritrova il vantaggio sul finale del primo tempo con Rudnevs, poi in apertura di ripresa Stranzl causa un rigore e viene espulso: Van der Vaart sbaglia dal dischetto e il Gladbach in 10 contro 11 trova il pari proprio al 90' con Dominguez.

*CLASSIFICA DOPO 5 GIORNATE

*15 BAYERN MONACO
13 EINTRACHT FRANCOFORTE
10 HANNOVER 96
10 SCHALKE 04
9 FORTUNA DUSSELDORF
8 BORUSSIA DORTMUND
7 WERDER BREMA
7 BAYER 04 LEVERKUSEN
7 FC NURNBERG
6 B. MOENCHENGLADBACH
6 HOFFENHEIM
5 FRIBURGO
5 WOLFSBURG
4 HAMBURGER SV
4 MAINZ 05
4 GREUTHER FURTH
2 STOCCARDA
1 AUGSBURG

*TUTTI I GOAL DELLA 5A GIORNATA
*http://www.bundesliga.de/de/bundesliga-tv/inc/video_flv/highlights/0000223892.inc.php


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Ogni anno in Germania una neopromossa fa la sorpresona


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2012)

*ATTENZIONE: Bundesliga in streaming LIVE gratis su Gazzetta.it
Ogni settimana il Match Clou, sabato Werder-Bayern

*http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio_Ester...ait-match-clou-live-gratis-912739295264.shtml


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: Bundesliga in streaming LIVE gratis su Gazzetta.it
> Ogni settimana il Match Clou, sabato Werder-Bayern
> 
> *http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio_Ester...ait-match-clou-live-gratis-912739295264.shtml


Bella notizia!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

bellissima partita werder brema-bayern monaco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

il mio stoccarda  anche li una dirigenza di incompetenti e tirchi all'ennesima potenza..mah come al solito la bundesliga al pari della premier è il campionato più bello


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2012)

*Anticipo sesta giornata*

*Fortuna non molla mai
Lo Schalke a -4 dalla vetta

*






La Bundesliga che sta vivendo il dramma di *Vukcevic*, giocatore dell'Hoffenheim in coma in seguito ad un terribile incidente stradale, è ripartita sul campo con il match di Dusseldorf tra Fortuna e Schalke 04. Il neopromosso Fortuna si presenta senza reti subite nelle prime 5 gare, ma deve inchinarsi subito dopo 13' al capocannoniere della scorsa stagione: *Klaas-Jan Huntelaar *colpisce da fuori area con un micidiale sinistro sotto la traversa e batte Giefer per la prima volta. Lo Schalke sulle ali dell'entusiasmo trova il raddoppio al 20': Barnetta si conquista una punizione che Fuchs pennella sulla testa di Joel Matip che fa 2-0. 

Le speranze del coach Stevens di accorciare a -2 le distanze dal Bayern, si spengono però nella ripresa, quando il Fortuna mostra grande carattere e rimonta con una doppietta di *Dani Schahin *(47' e 77') che raggiunge il pareggio e mantiene l'imbattibilità del Fortuna. Classifica parziale: Bayern 15, Eintracht 13, Schalke* 11, Hannover 10, Fortuna* 10. 
* una gara in più


----------



## Emanuele (29 Settembre 2012)

a chi interessa: oggi su repubblica.it dovrebbero trasmettere in ********* Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> a chi interessa: oggi su repubblica.it dovrebbero trasmettere in ********* Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco



anche sui siti della gazzetta e del corriere... certo potevano mettersi d'accordo per trasmettere partite diverse


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

finalmente prima vittoria dello stoccarda!

bayern che vince anche a brema,con 2 gol tra l'81 e l'83 creati dai nuovi entrati(mandukic e shaqiri)

il dortmund demolisce il moenchengladbach 5-0 con un reus sugli scudi in doppietta e assist


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2012)

*Un Francoforte da Champions!*

*Dortmund a forza 5!
Ma il Bayern ingrana la sesta*






Ci si aspettava un "festival del goal" dalla sfida tra i due Borussia: da una parte i campioni di Germania, dall'altra la sorpresa dell'anno passato (partito dallo spareggio per non retrocedere, il Gladbach è arrivato fino ai preliminari di Champions League). Nel mezzo il grande ex: il giovane *Marco Reus*, oggi al Dortmund, che non perdona e gioca un match da assoluto protagonista, condito da una doppietta. Reus apre le marcature al 35' e lì finisce la partita del Gladbach e sono i campioni ad offrire ancora spettacolo, subito 2-0 con Subotic al 40', poi nella ripresa Reus (70'), Gundogan e Blaszczykowski demoliscono definitivamente gli ospiti. 

Ma la goleada del Westfalen non impensierisce certo Hupp Heynckes: il suo *Bayern *coglie a Brema una vittoria sofferta solo nei minuti finali (81' Luis Gustavo e 84' Mandzukic) e si mantiene solitario in vetta a punteggio pieno. 18 punti contro gli 11 dei rivali per il titolo. 

La neopromossa Eintracht continua a stupire, è l'unica squadra escluso il Bayern che ha trovato una sua continuità e prenota un posto in Champions League che sarebbe clamoroso: a Francoforte oggi è caduto il Friburgo, che dopo un buon primo tempo si era illuso in apertura di ripresa, quando Kruse ha beffato la retroguardia dell'Eintracht e realizzando lo 0-1. Un quarto d'ora per riordinare le idee è quanto basta alla seconda in classifica che ribalta poi il risultato nel giro di 6' con la doppietta di *Alexander Meier*. L'Eintracht mantiene cinque punti di vantaggio sul BVB ed è a -2 dalla capolista.

Secondo successo consecutivo del Bayer, firmato *Sidney Sam* (sua la doppietta che vale il 2-0 al Greuther Furth). Leverkusen aggancia così il quinto posto assieme con il Fortuna e l'Hannover 96, sconfitto 1-0 ad *Amburgo*: decide una fiammata di Rudnevs al 20' del primo tempo, ma nella ripresa uno strepitoso *Adler* nega più volte il pareggio all'Hannover e si ripropone per un posto in nazionale. L'HSV festeggia nel migliore dei modi i 125 anni di storia. 

Un altro stop casalingo per il Wolfsburg: nel posticipo passa il Mainz 05, con reti di Diaz e Szalai nel primo tempo. Si è sbloccato invece lo Stoccarda, che espugna Norimberga, sbloccando dopo neanche 1' il risultato con il ritrovato Ibisevic e mettendosi al sicuro con Harnik al 75'. L'Hoffenheim è sceso in campo nonostante l'incidente di Vukcevic, ma non è andato oltre lo 0-0 casalingo con l'Augsburg.

*CLASSIFICA DOPO 6 GIORNATE*

18 BAYERN MONACO
16 EINTRACHT FRANCOFORTE
11 BORUSSIA DORTMUND
11 SCHALKE 04
10 HANNOVER 96
10 FORTUNA DUSSELDORF
10 BAYER LEVERKUSEN
7 WERDER BREMA
7 HOFFENHEIM
7 HAMBURGER SV
7 MAINZ 05
7 NURNBERG
6 BORUSSIA MOENCHENGLADBACH
5 FREIBURG
5 VFB STOCCARDA
5 WOLFSBURG
4 GREUTHER FURTH
2 AUGSBURG


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2012)

*Hannover 96 in ansia per Nikci,
in ospedale con la meningite*






Il peggio sembra passato per Adrian Nikci, centrocampista svizzero dell'Hannover arrivato quest'estate dallo Zurigo, che venerdì si è ammalato mentre andava in trasferta con la squadra ad Amburgo, ed è stato trasportato d'urgenza in ospedale. Il ragazzo si è poi aggravato nella notte tra sabato e domenica, i medici hanno diagnosticato la meningite, ma ieri hanno per fortuna escluso che Nikci possa trovarsi in pericolo di vita. Nikci ha esordito in Bundesliga nella prima partita contro lo Schalke 04, segnando il goal del definitivo 2-2. Per Mirko Slomka è la seconda perdita importante in una settimana dopo la rottura del crociato di Leon Andreasen (mercoledì contro il Norimberga), miglior marcatore dei Roten con 6 reti in questo inizio di stagione. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Auguri di pronta guarigione, Adrian! FORZA


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Chi è che è in coma dopo un grave incidente?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chi è che è in coma dopo un grave incidente?



Vukcevic dell'Hoffenheim


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Poverino...speriamo bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Ottobre 2012)

a proposito di vukcevic ci sono novità?


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a proposito di vukcevic ci sono novità?



non ci sono miglioramenti... sempre in condizioni critiche


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Ottobre 2012)

su Gazzetta.it domani pomeriggio Schalke 04 - Vfl Wolfsburg


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2012)

*7 su 7 per il Bayern*

Il Bayern Monaco non si ferma, nemmeno contro l'Hoffenheim che lo scorso anno era riuscito ad imporre uno 0-0 all'attuale capolista. 2-0 firmato Ribery, con una doppietta tra il 19' e il 48'. Fuga vera che sembra non ammettere repliche: +5 sull'Eintracht e +10 sul Dortmund in vista dei posticipi che vedranno entrambe le inseguitrice impegnate in trasferta (l'Eintracht va a Monchengladbach, mentre i campioni ad Hannover) 

Nell'anticipo il Werder Brema crolla in casa dell'Augsburg che abbandona l'ultima posizione. Dopo 2' Werner porta in vantaggio i padroni di casa, De Bruyne pareggia al 19', ma Hein e Baier allungano ancora per il 3-1 definitivo. 

Sugli altri campi, solo *No Goal*, un solo successo in trasferta, quello dell'Amburgo sul Greuther Furth (ultimo con 4 punti): decide Heung Min Son e per l'Amburgo sono 10 i punti in classifica, tutti conquistati nelle ultime 4 partite. Al gruppo delle quinte, tutte a 10 punti, si aggiunge il Mainz 05 che batte di misura il Fortuna Dusseldorf: la neopromossa cede solo dopo essere rimasta in inferiorità numerica per l'espulsione di Fink, all'85' arriva il gol-partita di Noveski. 

3-0 a Friburgo con un Norimberga in caduta libera (quarta sconfitta consecutiva): Makiadi al 36' firma il vantaggio del Freiburg; basta e avanza fino ai minuti di recupero del secondo tempo, quando prima Caligiuri e poi Terrazzino arrotondano il risultato. Identico il punteggio a Gelsenkirchen: il Wolfsburg precipita al penultimo posto e trema, lo Schalke 04 vola e consolida il terzo posto con Farfan, Afellay e Huntelaar. 

*PRIME POSIZIONI*
21 BAYERN MONACO 
16 EINTRACHT FRANCOFORTE 
14 SCHALKE 04 
11 BORUSSIA DORTMUND
10 HANNOVER 96
10 FORTUNA DUSSELDORF
10 BAYER LEVERKUSEN
10 HAMBURGER SV
10 MAINZ 05


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il borussia è già dietro di 10 lunghezze..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Ottobre 2012)

il Bayern potrebbe fare il record di punti quest'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Ottobre 2012)

*Si ferma l'Eintracht, è fuga Bayern*

*Il cuore dell'Hannover stoppa Klopp: 1-1
**A Stoccarda show di Ibisevic e Kiessling*







Sempre più solo in vetta il Bayern Monaco dopo i posticipi della settima giornata. In attesa di migliorare il record di vittorie consecutive ad inizio stagione, i bavaresi si godono una classifica più che tranquilla: la seconda in classifica, l'Eintracht Francoforte, è stata oggi sconfitta in casa del Gladbach per 2-0, con reti di Arango e De Jong nei primi 25' e rimane distante 5 punti. 

Anche il Borussia Dortmund rallenta: non era un impegno semplice quello di Hannover (i Roten sono imbattuti in casa dall'aprile del 2011), ma era iniziato in discesa con il vantaggio di Lewandowski nel primo tempo, giocato complessivamente meglio dagli ospiti. Come era già successo l'anno scorso però la squadra di Klopp rallenta nella ripresa e favorisce un assedio costante dell'Hannover durato 25', con una clamorosa occasione fallita da Diouf a portiere battuto e il pareggio dello stesso Diouf sugli sviluppi di una punizione all'86'. Pareggio giusto che lascia i campioni in carica a -9 da Schweinsteiger e compagni.

Pareggio pirotecnico nel terzo posticipo, quello di Stoccarda. Il Leverkusen apre e chiude con Kiessling, nel mezzo una rimonta non completa dello Stoccarda con due reti di Ibisevic, la prima su calcio di rigore.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Ottobre 2012)

...e mi sa che quest'anno il Bayern la bundes se la porta a casa!


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

il bayern ha una gran bella squadra...pecca qualcosina in difesa ma per il resto è fortissimo!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2012)

8 su 8 per il Bayern, oggi 5-0 al Dusseldorf, roba mai accaduta nella storia della Bundesliga!!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Il Bayern fa paura. Concordo con [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] per la difesa. In effetti dovrebbero investire maggiormente in quel reparto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2012)

mio dio che suicidio i Roten, da 2-0 a 2-3 per il Gladbach tutto nel secondo tempo  fine dell'imbattibilità casalinga che durava da aprile 2011 (sconfitta sempre contro il Gladbach, 0-1 Reus)... questo è un colpo durissimo...

Il Bayern Monaco cade inaspettatamente in casa 1-2 contro il Leverkusen! Lo Schalke è secondo a -4


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2012)

Hannover 96 - Dinamo Dresda, i rigori... atmosfera incredibile
Lo stadio praticamente pieno in un 16mo di Coppa di Germania, fantascienza rispetto all'Italia


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2012)

Il Bayern è andato via.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Novembre 2012)

+7 non c'è storia...

il Dortmund si è fermato ancora, idem hanno fatto Schalke (sconfitta all'ultimo minuto a Hoffenheim) e Francoforte (pareggio in casa contro la penultima in classifica!)

in compenso ci sarà una bella lotta per le posizioni di rincalzo... dalla quarta classificata (Dortmund) alla quartultima (Fortuna Dusseldorf) ci sono solo 6 punti. Domani nel posticipo però il Levekusen può superare il BVB


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2012)

siamo la bestai nera del dortmund  con noi non vincono,grande stoccarda!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2012)

Stoccarda - Hannover 2-0 al 45', 2-4 al 90'  fantastici Roten


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Novembre 2012)

un suicidio


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

Turno infrasettimanale tra ieri e oggi in Bundes... il Bayern ormai vola via, stasera impegnato a Friburgo, dopo che ieri sera il Dortmund è stato bloccato in casa 1-1 dal Dusseldorf, lo Schalke ha perso ad Amburgo e l'Eintracht si è fatto asfaltare 1-3 dal Mainz...

Se Ribery e compagni vincono si portano a +11 sul Dortmund! Il Leverkusen (attualmente a -10 dalla vetta) deve vincere a Brema per portarsi al secondo posto solitario.

*CLASSIFICA PARZIALE

*34 FC BAYERN MUNCHEN *
26 BORUSSIA DORTMUND
24 FC SCHALKE 04
24 EINTRACHT FRANKFURT
24 BAYER 04 LEVERKUSEN *
20 HANNOVER 96
20 1.FSV MAINZ 05
20 HAMBURGER SV

* una partita in meno


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

*Bayern Monaco campione d'inverno *con tre giornate d'anticipo, dopo la vittoria per 0-2 sul Friburgo. Il Bayer Leverkusen, travolgente a Brema (1-4), è secondo a -10. 

Sabato big match Bayern Monaco - Borussia Dortmund, il Bayern con una vittoria metterebbe una seria ipoteca sul campionato.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2012)

C e solo una squadra di spessore nella bundes.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Kroos e Gotze, botta e risposta nel giro di 7 minuti, nel big match tra Bayern e BVB

il Bayern Monaco è a +8 sul Bayer Leverkusen, Borussia terzo a -11


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Altro scivolone del BVB, che cade in casa contro il Wolfsburg (2-3)... Bayern facile ad Augsburg (0-2)... campionato praticamente finito


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Dicembre 2012)

il mio stoccarda batte 3-1 lo schalke con tripletta di Ibisevic e raggiunge le mer.de blu in quarta posizione,senza tasçi cacau e kvist!

solo -2 dal dortmund!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2012)

3-2 Hannover sul Leverkusen in una partita dalle mille emozioni, Schlaudraff e Huszti monumentali condannano il Bayer che resta secondo a -11 dal Bayern

Campionato strafinito!


----------



## rossovero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ricomincia la Bundes: il Bayern si impone senza particolari problemi contro l´ultima in classifica, il Fürth, con doppietta di Mandzukic, mentre il Leverkusen tiene il passo battendo 3-1 l´Eintracht quarto in classifica, cosí come il Dortmund, che distrugge il Werder in casa sua (0-5).


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2013)

troppo forte il dortmund... speriamo in uno juve dortmund ai quarti, li arano


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il Dortmund vince 3-2 a Leverkusen (3' Reus, 9' Blaszczykowski, 58' & 62' Reinartz, 63' Lewandowski), ed è ora secondo a 12 punti dal Bayern.


----------



## rossovero (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il Bayern è veramente un rullo compressore: 20 giornate, 51 punti, 51 gol fatti, solo 7 subiti. Il Dortmund ha quasi lo stesso attacco ma ha preso il triplo dei gol...


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è veramente un rullo compressore: 20 giornate, 51 punti, 51 gol fatti, solo 7 subiti. Il Dortmund ha quasi lo stesso attacco ma ha preso il triplo dei gol...



Cioè solo 7 gol subiti in 20 giornate?!


----------



## rossovero (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cioè solo 7 gol subiti in 20 giornate?!



eh già!! E Neuer ogni tanto ci prova a uscire in cerca di farfalle, ma niente da fare


----------



## Doctore (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma la bundesliga e' competitiva...Praticamente pisciano il campionato per avvelenarsi nelle coppe(fanno bene)


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è veramente un rullo compressore: 20 giornate, 51 punti, 51 gol fatti, solo 7 subiti. Il Dortmund ha quasi lo stesso attacco ma ha preso il triplo dei gol...



Impressionante


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Febbraio 2013)

il BVB ne ha presi 4 in casa dall'Amburgo?????????????? 

campionato finito


----------



## pennyhill (9 Febbraio 2013)

Bayern 54
Borussia 39
Bayer 38
Eintracht 37
Amburgo 31

La capolista se ne va.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Il Bayern sta dominando con Robben e Gomez che fanno le comparse.


----------



## Albijol (16 Febbraio 2013)

Per chi segue la Bundesliga: qualche buon centrocampista di Leverkusen, Amburgo e Francoforte in ottica calciomercato Milan?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Campionato superconclusissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono neanche nella stessa decina di punti prima e seconda


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dite quello che volete ma tra Inhilterra, spagna e germania... 
Mi tengo quello Italiano, almeno è piu divertente


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2013)

cinquina dei Roten all'Amburgo nel derby del nord 

40 ore dopo che avevamo giocato in Europa League, mentre loro han riposato una settimana...


----------



## pennyhill (24 Febbraio 2013)

Bayern a +17


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Il Bayern vince in rimonta 3-2 contro il Fortuna Dusseldorf, dopo essere passato due volte in svantaggio. Lo Schalke vince 2-1 il derby della Ruhr, il Bayer perde 1-0 a Magonza.

Bayern a +20 sulla seconda. 

Bayern 66
Borussia 46
Bayer 45


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

E' il record per caso?

Comunque il Bayern di monaco va troppo bene, non mi sembra che abbiano avuti un calo.
Non vorrei che pagassero la tassa in CL


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' il record per caso?
> 
> Comunque il Bayern di monaco va troppo bene, non mi sembra che abbiano avuti un calo.
> Non vorrei che pagassero la tassa in CL



Ti dirò, imho al calo non ci credo per due motivi: 

1: C’è stata una sosta invernale bella lunga (un mese senza gare ufficiali) 

2: In campionato potranno fare turnover in modo coscienzioso, senza far perdere il ritmo partita a certi giocatori. 

Ora ti mando un link via pm.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, imho al calo non ci credo per due motivi:
> 
> 1: C’è stata una sosta invernale bella lunga (un mese senza gare ufficiali)
> 
> ...



Si ma una squadra che non perde mai da inzio stagione e ha conitnuità non è sempre bello. Il bayern nei gironi non fece grandi cose, perse adirittura una partita. Parliamo di un girone molto piu semplice dell'anno scorso. Sono arrivati a pari punti col valencia.
Poi si sono beccati l'arsenal che è davvero una squadretta.

Non vorrei che fossero un fuoco di paglia per poi incontrare una signora squadra e fare fatichissima ecco..


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)

Se vanno avanti così rischiano di vincere con sei giornate d'anticipo, pazzesco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

possono far giocare la primavera e concentrarsi sulla pokal e sulla champions,illegali quest'anno


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2013)

Se Klopp riesce a recuperare Sahin.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Aprile 2013)

se il bayern vince,o il dortmund fa il suo stesso risultato i bavaresi sono campioni di tedeschia


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Aprile 2013)

*Il Bayern Monaco con il successo di oggi per 1-0 sull'Augusta (rete di Schweinsteiger al 53') si è aggiudicato il suo 23° Meisterschale, a distanza di 3 anni dall'ultimo trionfo in Bundesliga.*


----------



## pennyhill (6 Aprile 2013)

Heynckes vince la Bundesliga a 24 anni di distanza dal primo successo. In A ci sono casi simili?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2013)

hanno dominato dall'inizio...stessa cosa per Barca, Manchester e Juve


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Heynckes vince la Bundesliga a 24 anni di distanza dal primo successo. In A ci sono casi simili?



Ma si ritirerà? No perché altrimenti ci farei un pensierino


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2013)

grandissimo Bayern e grande Heynckes ex Hannover (da giocatore), sono contento per lui per questo finale di carriera
adesso per favore niente scherzi mercoledì

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Il Bayern Monaco con il successo di oggi per 1-0 sull'Augusta (rete di Schweinsteiger al 53') si è aggiudicato il suo 23° Meisterschale, a distanza di 3 anni dall'ultimo trionfo in Bundesliga.*



comunque han giocato con l'Eintracht, l'Augusta ha giocato con il Dortmund


----------



## Serginho (2 Maggio 2013)

Sabato alle 18.30 c'è l'antipasto della finale di Champions: Borussia - Bayern


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Maggio 2013)

*Classifica finale e ultimi verdetti :*

CLASSIFICA: 
Bayern Monaco 91; Borussia Dortmund 66; Bayer Leverkusen 65; Schalke 55; Friburgo, Eintracht Francoforte 51; Amburgo 48; Borussia Moenchengladbach 47; Hannover 45; Norimberga 44; Wolfsburg 43; Stoccarda 43; Mainz 42; Werder Brema 34; Augsburg 33; Hoffenheim 31; Fortuna Dusseldorf 30; Greuther Furth 21.

VERDETTI:
*Bayern Monaco campione di Germania.
Bayern Monaco, Borussia Dortmund e Bayer Leverkusen alla fase a gironi di Champions League.
Schalke ai preliminari di Champions League.
Friburgo, Eintracht Francoforte e Stoccarda in Europa League.
Hoffenheim allo spareggio contro il Kaiserslautern.
Fortuna Dusseldorf e Greuther Furth retrocessi in Bundesliga 2.
Hertha Berlino ed Eintracht Braunschweig promossi in Bundesliga.*


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Maggio 2013)

hanno solo due retrocessioni in germania? :O


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Maggio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> hanno solo due retrocessioni in germania? :O



Bhè essendo 18 squadre ci stanno,inoltre c'è lo spareggio tra la terz'ultima e la terza della 2.bundesliga


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

*Bundesliga: spareggio retrocessione Hoffenheim - Kaiserslautern 3-1 *

Ieri sera si è giocata la partita di andata tra Hoffenheim e Kaiserslautern con i padroni di casa vincenti per 3 a 1.
Lunedì la partita di ritorno a casa del Kaiserslautern.


----------

